# Should anal sacs feel hard or soft to touch?



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

My little one was having trouble pooping for a couple of days. She doesn't seem to be scooting her butt though and she did poo this morning without much trouble. But when I felt the sacs around her butt area, they felt pretty firm to the touch. Is this normal?

I didn't want to wait until a full abscess to take place...

Thank you in advance for your responses!

Best,
Annie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm, I don't know that answer. I don't think my guys have that problem. Is there a way to tell if they need to be extracted? Maybe that's why it's hard? My guys have never had theirs gland extracted. Is this abscess just something SOME dogs are prone to?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't think the glands should feel hard--but I have very little experience with them. Hopefully someone that knows will answer you. Good luck.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

NO they are likely full, get a warm facecloth (wet) place rear end and massage the glands like you are milking a nipple it will be smelly so watch out .

Also add some fibre to the diet that should keep em in working order.
the recipe I gave works well.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Sometimes a fishy smell indicates they are rather full, as will scooting around the floor , licking the bum area, or other dogs constantly smelling the bum of another dog.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.versailles-kennels.co.uk/?p=p_72&sName=grooming-

I have some info here if you need it with diagrams


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the diagrams. One never knows!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not laughing at the babies issues - just this thread!! 
I would not even know where to "look" formy guys anal glands, yet know how they feel :bolt: Thankfully, my guys have never ever had a problem.
I will say that my three are on a very fiberous diet - they poop several times a day, and maybe that is why we have never had a problem. 

Good luck with that little angel!! I would have the vet check it out if you are uncertain and maybe he can tell/show you what to look for.


----------

